# Massey Harris Pony with stiff engine



## jackal (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi this is our first post on the TF and would like to know if any one has had any experience with converting Pony to 12 Volt as it is 6volt. 

Also the Tractor was siezed and I have managed to free it but it is still stiff, is there a way to free it.

Thanks all


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't know about Massey Poneys, but I will tell you, the most common reason for converting a Ford 8N from 6 Volt to 12Volt is poor engine condition. I have a 51 8 N fordw/ 6 Volt that starts and runs great all because the engine is in good shape. If you want to just get some use out of it now,than that might be a plan. But if you are going to keep it or sell it latter you might condisder fixing the problem. BUT DON'T LOOSE the orignal parts. Because some who buys it latter will probally want to put it back orignal.


----------



## tweld (Nov 8, 2007)

before I would change it over to 12 volt I would make sure that you didn't spin a rod or main bearing you should first drop the oil pan check each bearing to make sure they are ok before you put any money in the starter


----------

